# Ready for ground training...



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

well almost I still need to get a hip belt and a tug line which I will buy the middle of the month. This is a Distance Harness from Howling Dog Alaska and the really nice thing is every bit of the white on the harness is reflective so we can be seen more easily. 


jazz distance harness 2 by spindledreams, on Flickr


jazz distance harness 1 by spindledreams, on Flickr


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure I know what ground training is.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Is this for skijoring or scoojoring?  I'd love to do that with my dog! (my pwd, not my poodle LOL)
Forget rollerblades though, Fell on my tocas trying that out LOL!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Is this for skijoring or scoojoring?  I'd love to do that with my dog! (my pwd, not my poodle LOL)
> Forget rollerblades though, Fell on my tocas trying that out LOL!


Still had to Google it. Found video on it. Looks cool but I can't ski.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Ground training is a step in teaching your dog to pull things like scooters, bike, sleds, carts, sulkies or you on skis. It is where you teach them the commands you will be using and get them used to something noisy dragging behind them. It is a really important step as once they start to run you really need a way to control them. Also you don't want to be attached to a dog that is panicked by the "thing" chasing it.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

For now we are planning on a scooter. I have my eye on a 20" Toucan with suspension and disc brakes. It isn't as rugged as some of the more expensive scooters but will work well for my purposes ie running the dogs on the Greenway in our town. A scooter allows me to kick when needed to help the dog doing the pulling. 

This is a nice video about scootering  I had asked in some carting group about something Jazz (maybe 40 pounds) and I could do and scootering was suggested.


----------

